# (H) WHFB hardback rules (W) Various mostly 40k - UK only



## Xiorell (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a whfb hardback, pretty much mint just a few minor scuff on corners from going on and off the book case 

To be honest there's a few things I'm looking to start at the moment, mainly 40k with a bit of whfb, so I'll listen to offers of a roughly equal value but things that come higher up the list as follows - (pref unpainted/assembled but again, let me know and I'll take on board) 

Either half of dark vengeance (or either half of aobr if anyone has that still going for that matter) 
Space wolves (these do need to be unassembled "as new") 
Space marines (don't care if these are painted as long as its intact and in legal formations) 
Nids 

Skaven half of IoB works too, or a straight swap for current 40k hardback rules 

There's other armies on the hit list too so gimme a shout


----------

